# Probleme mit Open GL

## paule1976

Habe folgendes Problem mit OpenGL sobald ich Unreal Tournement Starten will komm folgende Fehlermeldung:

Case-insensitive search: SoldierSkins -> ..\Textures\Soldierskins.utx

Possessed PlayerPawn: TMale2 CityIntro.TMale0

Input system initialized for SDLViewport0

Opening SDL viewport.

Bound to SDLGLDrv.so

Loaded render device class.

Initializing SDLGLDrv...

binding libGL.so.1

appError called:

Could not load OpenGL library

Executing UObject::StaticShutdownAfterError

Executing USDLClient::ShutdownAfterError

Executing USDLViewport::ShutdownAfterError

USDLGLRenderDevice::ShutdownAfterError

Signal: SIGIOT [iot trap]

Aborting.

Exiting.

habe Nvidia Treiber Installiert und mit modprobe getestet.

XF86config ist auch geändert. 

Benutze Gentoo 1.4 

Athlon 1400 TB , SB-Live,Geforce 3

----------

## paule1976

Sorry für den 3 Fach Posting Rechner hat gesponnen

----------

## virtual.adept

Such mal nach der libGl.so.1 (am besten mit locate), die muesste, wenn ich mich recht erinnere unter /usr/lib liegen, kanns nur leider momentan nicht nachpruefen da ich meine Linuxkiste gerade neu installiere. Jedenfalls muesste das ein symbolischer Link auf eine andere Bibliothek sein. Schau nach auf welche Bibliothek der Link verweist. Sollte er auf XF86*... (oder so aehnlich) verweisen, dann musst du ihn aendern, damit er auf die nvidia-Bibliothek verweist.

Tut mir leid das ich nicht genauer werden kann, aber wie gesagt, ich hab momentan keine Moeglichkeit auf meinem System nachzuschauen  :Confused: .

MfG,

Sacha

----------

## paule1976

er verweist auf die Nvidia-Biblotek.

----------

## virtual.adept

Hast du den NVidia-Treiber in die /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen damit er bei jedem Start automatisch geladen wird?

Schau mal in die X-Logs (muessten unter /var/log/ liegen), vielleicht steht da ja noch was brauchbares drinne.

MfG,

Sacha

PS: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit anderen OpenGL-Anwendungen aus? Funktionieren die?

----------

